# Cabriolet Feeling in Eos “Edition 2009”



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

Wolfsburg, 19 June 2008 - Now that blue skies are beckoning, Volkswagen has launched its attractive Eos “Edition 2009” offering. This new special model scores points on the merit of its sporty and elegant fittings and a saving of up to 1,340.00 against the standard model with comparable extras. 
* Full Story *


----------



## GTIScottie (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Cabriolet Feeling in Eos “Edition 2009” ([email protected])*

Of course, I'm sure, no plans to import to the US.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Cabriolet Feeling in Eos “Edition 2009” (GTIScottie)*

Not for now.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

Can't blame'em I payed for my car in the US the same amount, but I paid US $$ and VW sells for Euros in Europe, so.....


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: (ialonso)*

I like that leather color. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Cabriolet Feeling in Eos “Edition 2009” ([email protected])*

This thing is a rather conservative/boring styling exercise.


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Cabriolet Feeling in Eos “Edition 2009” (liquid stereo)*

some more pictures would help, i cant even see the whole car


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: Cabriolet Feeling in Eos “Edition 2009” ([email protected])*

Are those new seats? Not sure of what normally comes in the Eos off the top of my head, but they don't look like anything I've seen in other curent VW models...


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: Cabriolet Feeling in Eos “Edition 2009” (John Y)*

The interior colors on that car are hot! I wish they would bring over something in those colors.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Cabriolet Feeling in Eos “Edition 2009” (John Y)*


_Quote, originally posted by *John Y* »_Are those new seats? Not sure of what normally comes in the Eos off the top of my head, but they don't look like anything I've seen in other curent VW models...

They look like regular Eos seats to me (except for the colour).


----------

